# ram upgrade for HP mini 2140 netbook



## fastforded (Jul 28, 2009)

wonderd about upgrading ram on my mini 2140?

got 3 different links:

from hp:

http://h30094.www3.hp.com/product.asp?mfg_partno=KT293AA

from crucial:

http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=HP 2140 Mini-Note PC

from kingston:

http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con...://www.kingston.com&ktcpartno=KTH-ZD8000C6/2G



whats the difference/ whats the best to use?

any advice appreciated, thanks


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

According to crucial's ram calculator: Each memory slot can hold DDR2 PC2-5300 with a maximum of 2GB per slot.* 

The HP ram is: HP 2-GB 800 MHz PC2-6400 DDR2 SODIMM which is of a higher speed that your system will not utilize/support anyway.

Not a big fan of Kingston, but it's probably ok. I would go with the crucial stick. Cheaper and good ram.


----------



## fastforded (Jul 28, 2009)

HD_Monkey said:


> According to crucial's ram calculator: Each memory slot can hold DDR2 PC2-5300 with a maximum of 2GB per slot.*
> 
> The HP ram is: HP 2-GB 800 MHz PC2-6400 DDR2 SODIMM which is of a higher speed that your system will not utilize/support anyway.
> 
> Not a big fan of Kingston, but it's probably ok. I would go with the crucial stick. Cheaper and good ram.


the ram from crucial was from their site....what happened?

hp gave me 2 more choices...

http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/e...ang=en&cc=us&I1.y=7&I1.x=5&y=0&x=0&aoid=34851

part number HP 2-GB 800 MHz PC2-6400 DDR2 SODIMM KT293UT

now im really confused....


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

I believe your mini notebook has 1 slot only for memory.



> The PC2-6400 Memory SODIMMs are also compatible with the products listed in the PC25300 SODIMM section


Get the 800mhz stick.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231264


----------

